# Teach You To Read Sign Language..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Can't read sign language, bet you can :wink: ..










ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I can see the spelling mistake as well :lol: 

Frank


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I already knew I am awesome, but thanks for the compliment anyway.

Colin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

A very handy post Ray :wink:


----------

